# metricide Activator 14



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I can't seem to find anywhere what exactly is in this, nor can i find information for a safe way of disposal, anyone know what i can do with this stuff? no point holding onto it if im not using it


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Same here! I got no clue what to do with it!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I take stuff like that to pharmacy for safe disposal.. Say its medical grade cleanser activator and you don't know what to do with it////


----------

